# This months photo comp.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At the moment this is all I've got, in your opinion whats the best 3 please?

Marbled White









Green-veined White









Small Heath









Comma









Lizard Orchid









Pyramidal Orchid









I do still have 4 days left.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

1,3, and 4. They're all good, those have more contrast in my opinion which isn't much. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with bones on this one 1,3 and 4. Good luck Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom and Don. You don't like the lizard Orchid!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not as much, no. They don't contrast well enough for my eye. I'm sure it's a beautiful plant but it just looks like a bad petal day. Maybe if you zoom in on one of the "lizards" showing why it got it's name.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The trouble is I can't because the day was so overcast my photo's are crap!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the photo, you just need to have a sunny day. It is an interesting looking plant though as they do look like lizards. Would Robertas' horses be allowed she should focus on them. I always liked the horse looking out of its stall with ears pricked.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats not really wildlife!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah but the zoo isn't either.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I know but the :rulesf the comp say 'born in the uk' thats why the bloody sea lion made it in!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm.. The horses are as wild as the zoo animals and probably were born in the UK


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With everyone else, 1,3 and 4.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> hmm.. The horses are as wild as the zoo animals and probably were born in the UK


The others in the comp are just like me it would be a waste of an entry! No one would of voted for Penny's (brothers stepdaughter) sea lion!

Thanks Rick.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No matter what you chose they're all lovely pics Matt. You have a very good eye for wildlife.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Tom, you wouldn't catch me entering any of that rubbish!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the lizard !....sure would like to have them growing in our garden.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p510849627

Have a look boys the photo's are in, I did change one for a last minute photo I got, see if you can spot it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Matt. I'm thinking you snuck in the lizard orchid pic.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I think thats Mark.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My initial thought is the adder.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice photo but not mine! Maybe my brothers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And the winner is........http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p510849627/h2f7874b5#h2f7874b5

My last minute photo was the hummingbird Hawkmoth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The winner is a great photo for sure. I do like your hummingbird hawkmoth too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice pic's thanks for sharing--really nice----------------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don and Skip. The winner was a nice photo but I didn't think it was that special. I voted for the Purple Emperor.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job any way Matt. Here's my entry........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Tom. Is that a type of Monarch on an Echinacea/Cone flower?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes it is Matt. I had a couple more but they were lost on my other computer. Thanks Don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., see I always told you there was hope.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yes it is Matt. I had a couple more but they were lost on my other computer. Thanks Don.


They sometimes get blown off coarse and end up over here, I've never seen one. Dragonfly now please!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll give it a try !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I came second in this months comp, can you pick mine and the winner?

http://oscarwildlife.zenfolio.com/p532891880


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the tiger moth and the peacock. I'm hoping the five toed sloth is not yours !

Congrats Matt ! Who was the second loser ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't get your panties in a bunch...... you know I am teasing. I do admire your photography work, you know that !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I'm not. Mine was the Peacock and first was the hummingbird hawkmoth.


----------

